# DirecTV.com Loyal Customers



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

New on the website under "Email Subscriptions & Interests" a check box for "Loyal Viewer" "Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer"

May tie in with the "Rewards" web page that's coming.

Interesting.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

BlueSnake said:


> New on the website under "Email Subscriptions & Interests" a check box for "Loyal Viewer" "Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer"
> 
> May tie in with the "Rewards" web page that's coming.
> 
> Interesting.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, BlueSnake!


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow Thanks!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Preferences updated. Thanks for the heads up, BlueSnake!


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Updated! Thanks!!


----------



## Fatboy72 (Jan 21, 2008)

Updated! Thanks!! =)


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks I can't wait to see what they give me for free.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Updated.

It's way overdue that some reward is provided to loyal customers.

I may have missed some offers, but for the over 10 years I have been a customer the only bonus offers that seemed to be available were for new customers.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

I noticed it to today when i logged in this am


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Who knows, maybe they have a bunch of DVD players left in their closet!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Found it thank you.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I got mine updated. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is there an echo in here? 

Mine updated as well!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Update completed, thanx for the tip


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Updated.
Thnx!!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks :sunsmile:


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice find. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

Is anyone having trouble logging on to the website? I tried logging on using account #, ssn, phone number, and zip code. It is telling me "Sorry, the user data you entered does not match our records". Also, now when I tried to check my rebate (which was approved a few days ago), it tells me that my account is not active.
I was able to log into the website last time I checked.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

mickcris said:


> Is anyone having trouble logging on to the website? I tried logging on using account #, ssn, phone number, and zip code. It is telling me "Sorry, the user data you entered does not match our records". Also, now when I tried to check my rebate (which was approved a few days ago), it tells me that my account is not active.
> I was able to log into the website last time I checked.


Not here, did you try with your e-mail address? I just logged in maybe 2 minutes ago.


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

Yea, I tried every combination of information that they have. I just had service installed a few weeks ago, but I was able to log a few days ago. My service is working so i'm not too worried about it. I guess I will check again later.


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks. I didn;t see that yesterday when I was on the site!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Only 7 months to my anniversary! Woo-hoo!


----------



## wayl454 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I updated mine as well.

:welcome_s to DBSTalk wayl454!!


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

Updated my preferences also. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

mikepax said:


> Updated my preferences also. Thanks for the info!


ya me too...and im just going to sit here and wait for all the freebies to come rolling in..........................:icon_lame


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

when does this start ?

edit: aug. 20.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't see where this check box is and I have been a customer since 1996.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

it was there a couple weeks ago but now it is not.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

updated!
my anniversary is just 2 months away!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

mocciat said:


> I don't see where this check box is and I have been a customer since 1996.


Same here. Maybe we are rejects......


----------



## Skooby (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have it either...not fair!


----------



## blakevh (Nov 27, 2007)

I just checked the "Loyal Viewer" subscription box, and I don't know if it was just coincidence or not but now when I go to the directv.com/thanks window it shows that my anniversary gift is three free months of Starz. I had not noticed or gone to the directv.com/thanks screen before so I don't know if the three free months of Starz was contingent on my checking the "Loyal Viewer" subscription.


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not in mine either  

I wonder what the criteria is for it to show up.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

johnd55 said:


> Not in mine either
> 
> I wonder what the criteria is for it to show up.


Pretty much being discussed here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134670

See post #496.


----------



## Rivergoat (Sep 17, 2006)

I didn't update anything, but today got a card in the (snail) mail telling me they're giving me 3 months of Showtime./Cinemax free...no strings attached. Sure 'nuff, it's on....I'll take it


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

johnd55 said:


> Not in mine either
> 
> I wonder what the criteria is for it to show up.


Not in mine, it is the same as always


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Not in mine now. A few weeks ago, it was there, and I put a checkmark in the box. A day or two later, it disappeared, and hasn't returned. Been with D* since Primestar, pay almost $140/mo., and still not feeling the love.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

mocciat said:


> I don't see where this check box is and I have been a customer since 1996.


I have the same screen, no option


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Yep, same screen as me. I've been a customer since 1997. Go figure.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

The box was there back when this thread started, and I checked it, but it disappeared shortly thereafter.


----------

